#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [公益] 請大家連署(政府加碼撲殺流浪動物)

## 小熊

不知這個可不可以貼這裡
如果不行麻煩版主移一下，謝謝



別讓鮮血洗滌了高雄街道
本文
http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/jw!61XFeG2GERgPggI5vZE-/article?mid=956
希望大家一起來連署
不要讓這悲劇發生

----------


## Baroque Boyce

看了一下發現政府真的不知道
動物的怨靈有多可怕…

話說這是我第一次連署，只要寫寫資料就可以了吧？
(擔心有什麼後遺症…=3=)

----------


## 那岐

沒問題，馬上填寫+置頂
人類的想法總是很自私的，希望大家可以多幫幫動物們。

----------


## 諾藍

小的今天下午這個時候才看到此地方...

不知道這個時候寄去會不會太晚了...

只希望預算不要通過...

----------


## J.C.

參與連署了
只是連署的希望好像是要讓某官員下台?
不知道換其他官員是不是這個政策就會放棄呢...?
不管怎樣能盡一份力寄個信也好

----------


## mars

參與連署了 ，但.....不知道有沒有幫助到

----------

